# BRAND NEW FACTORY BLEM ROCKY MOUNTAIN RAFTS



## RMrafts (Feb 12, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Rafts (RMR) has an extremely limited supply of factory Blem & Demo rafts. *15% OFF!* Size and color subject to availability and they are going fast! Blems are strictly cosmetic and do not affect the structural integrity of the boat. Blems are covered by our full manufacturer warranty. Contact RMR NOW to claim a great deal on the best value boat in the industry!
**Storm rafts are now in stock and available at 2015 retail price. Get yours before 2016 prices increase!**
RMRs factory Blems and Demo boats for SALE! - Mountain Buzz Gear Swap


----------



## stribtw (Mar 19, 2009)

Any cat tubes?


----------



## Aerocam (Jul 11, 2011)

Just called and they did have Blem Cat tubes available. 16 footers anyway. 
All colors.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Love my Storm... just sayin'


----------



## cdcfly (Jul 28, 2013)

Called yesterday about a 13 footer. Call me back Zack or pm me.

Dano


----------

